# Lime and Calcium Help



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ill preface by saying I moved last summer. Renoed my front yard with TTTF. I used a quality top soil everywhere to level and I wanted a complete fresh start. Turned out great. I waited to do my soil test until Late Feb to give my grass and soil time to do its thing. I got my soil test back and my ph is 5.9. Recommendations from my local extension is 28lbs of lime per 1k. My calcium levels are in the "high" range. Im afraid adding the recommended lime is going to send the calcium even higher. I can post the soil test if needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Post the test to understand this better.


----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

..


----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bump


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see your concern. You can add more calcium without issue. You can use dolomatic lime.

You P is very low, deficient. Make it a priority. Potassium is also low. Check the soil remediation guide for products/rate to use.


----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

Im already in the process of fixing the other stuff. My questions was.. If I add lime, wont that raise the calcium even more?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

g-man said:


> I see your concern. You can add more calcium without issue. You can use dolomatic lime.
> 
> You P is very low, deficient. Make it a priority. Potassium is also low. Check the soil remediation guide for products/rate to use.


Help me understand this, @g-man, but as I see it, his Mg levels are optimal. Won't dolomitic lime spike his Mg too far? In other words, optimal calcium levels are much larger than optimum Mg levels.

I find it puzzling in the first place how the soil calcium can be so high, yet the pH is low.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mg is at 60ppm (converting from lb/ac). This is towards the low side of MLSN. The ph has to go up so I think using dolomatic makes sense instead of calcitic lime.

Calcium is a measurement of calcium in the soil. pH is a measurement of hydrogen. It is a different measurement. It is typical in high limestone soils to have a high calcium and high pH.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

g-man said:


> Mg is at 60ppm (converting from lb/ac). This is towards the low side of MLSN. The ph has to go up so I think using dolomatic makes sense instead of calcitic lime.
> 
> Calcium is a measurement of calcium in the soil. pH is a measurement of hydrogen. It is a different measurement. It is typical in high limestone soils to have a high calcium and high pH.


Got it, thanks!


----------

